# not sure if you guys can help but...



## cheerscobber (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey, 

 I just joined, the reason being I was wondering if any of you could shed some light on a pendent that I have. It is either a dragon or an eagle claw clasping a clear crystal ball. I can't find the same one on the net anywhere and thought maybe you guys could help as to what it means? I don' know the person who gave it to me, they just said it was bad luck and gave it to me, and I haven't seen them since. I have never experienced bad luck so I was wondering what its true meaning was. If this isn't the right place then sorry but yea have a look at the pics and tell me what you think...thanx in advance 

  Kez


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 1, 2005)

No, don't know.. Have seen something similar... But as far as I am concerned, luck (good or bad) aren't forced upon you by an item, but by a serious of coincidences... 

And, don't accept gifts from strangers....


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 1, 2005)

Absolutely.  Grooming can be so insidious.

I do not believe that the trinket has any relevance other than to you and perhaps more so to the person who give it to you.


----------



## Sibeling (Feb 1, 2005)

As long as you don't feel any signs of bad luck, it is just a harmless trinket (looks quite pretty, though).


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 1, 2005)

They look like peices of solder with a childs marble lodged inside.  Perhaps he/she made them himself/herself/ourselves.


----------



## Leto (Feb 1, 2005)

Nope, I've bought one similar on the beach, years ago. Nothing especially bad happened to me since, except being married, working and having found this forum.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 1, 2005)

They are all medallions of bad luck then Leto?  That guy on the beach wants linching!


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 1, 2005)

It is a nice piece of jewellery, I wonder where I can get one and see if the CURSE OF THE CLAWED MARBLE affects me... Looks like something a Goth might wear!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 1, 2005)

I can only imagine it being bad luck if the original owner (the dragon) of the claw came back to get it.  That would be a nasty surprise.  Otherwise, unless it looks horrible with your zoot suit, no bad luck should be involved.


----------



## Leto (Feb 1, 2005)

Try here Master : http://www.darkpassions.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/486
Or go to the nearest beach around you.


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 1, 2005)

We don't have any good beaches round here...  Only kiddies sandpits, and I've been banned from them!!!


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 4, 2005)

I had one with a red marble given to me by a friend in middle school.  I never found it to be bad luck.  My little clan of band geek friends all wore them.     Now I'm gonna have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Ashen Shugar (Feb 4, 2005)

My little clan of band geek friends all wore them.

Did you go to band camp?


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 4, 2005)

"Once at band camp...." hehehe

Get the feeling that, like any other piece of jewellery, it isn't the thing that brings you bad luck, but how you yourself fixate on the bad luck that causes the problems...

If you think it is bad luck, give to to someone else... And see if you win the lottery the following day...


----------



## elveneagle (Feb 4, 2005)

Not that one in perticular, but my friend owns the same thing with a black crystle ball. What do you need to know?


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 5, 2005)

Ashen Shugar said:
			
		

> My little clan of band geek friends all wore them.
> 
> Did you go to band camp?


 
Yes, and I play the flute also.  So you can imagine how many times I've heard... "This one time, at band camp..."


----------



## Ashen Shugar (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry - couldn't help myself. Nothing more annoying than those predictable lame remarks...


----------

